# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Anadolu Türk Beylikleri Ve Ortak Özellikleri

## veli

beylık.jpg
Anadolu Selçuklu Devletinin Moğol baskısıyla dağılma dönemine girmesiyle sınırlardaki uç beyleri bağımsızlıklarını ilan ettiler.Kurulan bu beyliklerin bazıları şunlardır:

Karamanoğulları: Konya-Karaman
Germiyanoğulları: Kütahya-Emet-Tavşanlı
Aydınoğulları: Aydın-Birgi-İzmir
Candaroğulları: Kastamonu-Sinop
Osmanoğulları: Söğüt-Domaniç
Karesioğulları: Balıkesir-Çanakkale
Hamitoğulları: Isparta-Burdur, Eğirdir-Antalya
Menteşeoğulları: Muğla
Ramazanoğulları: Adananın batısı ve İçel 
Saruhanğulları: Manisa-Menemen ve Turgutlu
Dülkadiroğulları: Adana-Maraş-Elbistan
Eretna Devleti: Erzurum-Erzincan, Sivas ve Tokat

Beyliklerin ortak özellikleri:

 Anadolu Selçuklu Devletinin yıkılması ve Moğol egemenliğinin Anadoluda sona ermesiyle kurulmuştur.
 Yıldırım Beyazıt döneminde bir çoğu Osmanlı egemenliğine girmiş. Ancak Ankara Savaşından sonra tekrar kurulmuşlardır.
 Bu beyliklerin, yasal parçalanmaya neden olmalarına rağmen Anadoluda Türk kültür ve uygarlığına olumlu katkıları olmuş Anadolunun Türkleşmesine ve bulundukları yörelerin bayındır hale gelmesi için çalışmıştır.

----------

